# Rachel Weisz als böse Hexe in "Oz - The Great and Powerful"?



## Mandalorianer (10 Mai 2011)

*Rachel Weisz als böse Hexe in "Oz - The Great and Powerful"?​*


*Die hübsche Schauspielerin Rachel Weisz soll eine wichtige Rolle
in Sam Raimis "Oz - The Great and Powerful" spielen.​*


Die kann bestimmt böse. Rachel Weisz steht nach aktuellen Meldungen in Verhandlungen, ein wirkliches Miststück zu spielen. Und zwar die Hexe Evanora in Oz - The Great and Powerful, die böse Schwester der Hexe Theodora, welche von Mila Kunis (Black Swan) gemimt wird. Beide eine gute Wahl, unserer Meinung nach.

Der Film erzählt die Vorgeschichte von Das Zauberhafte Land, in dem sich einst die kleine Dorothy auf den langen und beschwerlichen Weg zu einem Zauberer machte, der sie in ihre Heimat Kansas zurückbringen soll.

In Oz - The Great and Powerful spielt James Franco einen gerissenen Quacksalber und Zauberer, der vor einem Zirkus flieht. Während eines Tornados kann er seinen Heißluftballon nicht mehr steuern und gelangt ungewollt in ein fremdes, gar zauberhaftes Land - Oz. Hier muss er sich wahrer Magie stellen, denn mehrere Hexen kämpfen um die Vorherrschaft in dem Zauberland. Theodora (Kunis), die anfangs noch eine gute Hexe ist und mit ihrer hübschen Schwester Glinda Seite an Seite streitet, wird von ihrer bösen älteren Schwester Evanora (Weisz) später überzeugt, mit ihr gemeinsam zu herrschen. Francos Figur hatte zuvor die Annäherungsversuche von Theodora abgeblockt - und wir wissen alle, was Frauen, insbesondere zickige Hexen, aus Rache so anstellen können...

Jetzt muss also nur noch die hübsche Glinda gecastet werden, die gute Hexe des Nordens. Zuvor waren bereits Olivia Wilde, Amy Adams, Kate Beckinsale, Keira Knightley und Rebecca Hall im Gespräch für eine Rolle - ob eine der Damen auch Glinda wird, werden wir bald erfahren. Wir würden jede Wette eingehen, dass es eine Blondine beziehungsweise Blondierte wird...


*"Oz - The Great and Powerful" - Franco und Kunis bestätigt*​ 

*Nach einigen Wirren, wer denn nun den Zauberer von Oz darstellen wird, steht jetzt fest:
James Franco wird es. Auch Mila Kunis als Hexe ist derweil offiziell bestätigt.​*



Erst sollte es Robert Downey Jr. werden, dann Johnny Depp, dann James Franco. Jetzt hat das Hin und Her ein Ende, denn James Franco wurde als der schwindlerische Zauberer von Oz in Sam Raimis Oz - The Great and Powerful - sozusagen dem Prequel zu Walt Disneys Das Zauberhafte Land von 1939 - offiziell bestätigt.

Neben Franco (127 Hours) ist auch Mila Kunis (Black Swan) offiziell als Hexe gecastet worden. Doch ob nun als böse Hexe Theodora oder als gute Hexe Glendora steht anscheinend noch nicht fest. Sam Raimi hat mit Franco schon in den Spider-Man-Filmen zusammen gearbeitet, Franco wiederum mit Kunis in Shawn Levys Date Night - Gangster für eine Nacht. Beste Voraussetzungen also für die Produktion des neuen "zauberhaften" Disney-Films. Vielleicht wird Kunis ja mal wieder die Nette.

Ein Filmstart ist für Oz - The Great and Powerful noch nicht bekannt. Aber wir sind jetzt schon auf die deutsche Übersetzung gespannt - Oz 
* Der Großartige und Mächtige?*


*Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (16 Aug. 2011)

interessant


----------



## tamoo24 (21 Okt. 2012)

Vielen Dank für diesen Beitrag, einer in einer langen Reihen von Beiträgen von dir, wo man
merkt es hat sich jemand Mühe gegeben!!


----------

